# blocco all'avvio

## Johnnydsg

Al boot c'è un blocco in corrispondenza di

```

EDAC amd64: Node 0: DRAM ECC disabled

```

Ho un processore AMD Ryzen 3700

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *Johnnydsg wrote:*   

> Al boot c'è un blocco in corrispondenza di
> 
> ```
> 
> EDAC amd64: Node 0: DRAM ECC disabled
> ...

 

che versione del kernel hai? probabilmente devi provare a usare versioni piú recenti...5.5x o piú

----------

## Johnnydsg

 *Quote:*   

> che versione del kernel hai? probabilmente devi provare a usare versioni piú recenti...5.5x o piú

 

Ho l'ultima versione del kernel disponibile 5.10, ma non era questo il problema del blocco, perché sono riuscito ad eliminarlo tramite l'inserimento in blacklist

```
blacklist amd64_edac_mod
```

ad ogni modo al reboot si blocca questa volta in corrispondenza di UVC ecc... 

premendo quindi il tasto ENTER, mi si presenta comunque il login classico, ma non si avvia la rete se non dopo 

```

systemctl restart systemd-networkd.service

systemctl restart systemd-resolved.service

```

[/quote]

----------

